# EVGA GeForce RTX 3070 FTW3 Ultra



## W1zzard (Oct 29, 2020)

The EVGA RTX 3070 FTW3 Ultra is the best overclocker in our testing today because of a generous power limit increase to 270 W that can be adjusted even further. The large triple-slot, triple-fan cooler achieves excellent temperatures and features fan stop.

*Show full review*


----------



## wheresmycar (Oct 29, 2020)

Too pricey for my liking but I'm all about that thick chunk of heatsink (aesthetically speaking).

Now i'm torn between the ASUS TUF OC and the EVGA FTW3... primarily based on thermals and noise.

W1zzard... does the card RGB support application offer options to turn the RGB off whilst keeping the font lit in white? Its the only thing I don't like about this card...the big slab of colour just thrown on.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 30, 2020)

wheresmycar said:


> does the card RGB support application offer options to turn the RGB off whilst keeping the font lit in white? Its the only thing I don't like about this card...the big slab of colour just thrown on.


I noticed your question. If it uses Precision X1, then yes, you can set the colors to white with the LED Sync module that installs with it.  This actually works out well. If you decide you want to use a different OC utility, like Afterburner which is easier to use, just uninstall Precision.

When you do that, LED Sync stays installed and actually will keep your choice from then on. It’s light on resources too.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Oct 30, 2020)

The PCB cutout look ridiculous, stop it EVGA.


----------



## wheresmycar (Oct 30, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> I noticed your question. If it uses Precision X1, then yes, you can set the colors to white with the LED Sync module that installs with it.  This actually works out well. If you decide you want to use a different OC utility, like Afterburner which is easier to use, just uninstall Precision.
> 
> When you do that, LED Sync stays installed and actually will keep your choice from then on. It’s light on resources too.



thanks for responding.

In other words I can also turn off the RGB lighting completely and just have the FONT led effect on in white? 

Basically I was looking to grab something that somewhat resembles the RTX 2080 FTW3 but a 3000-series variant. Like this lighting effect without RGB or added lighting effects ---> https://cdna.pcpartpicker.com/stati...347.5e739f9c161b599a8613846c33492c0c.1600.jpg


----------



## Rakwaxd (Jan 24, 2021)

My EVGA RXT 3070 FTW3 Ultra lasted a day until one of the components caught on fire while I was editing a video. Glad my PC has a plexiglass window so I could see it happen before more things too damage.  We will see what happens with the RMA process. 
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/evga-geforce-rtx-3070-ftw3-ultra.273856/reply


----------



## Absolution (Jan 25, 2021)

Which benchmark do you use for shadow of the tomb raider? Is it the built in one?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 26, 2021)

Absolution said:


> Which benchmark do you use for shadow of the tomb raider? Is it the built in one?


Using a custom scene, actual gameplay


----------



## Pwrusr (Oct 4, 2021)

Hi anyone has dimensions for thermal pads for this reviewed card? Thanks for the help


----------

